# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum > [Opinion] USE OF CHIP WHITE

## LynettevdH

Hi everyone,
I would like to know if anyone has experience with the use of chip white. Do you perhaps know what the chemical components are and if it is healthy? Could one use it when preparing canned fruit and vegetables, jams, etc?

i would love to hear your opinion!

----------


## roryf

As far as I know chip whitener is something called Sodium Metabisulphate.I am sure if you look it up on google you will find a bit more.

----------

